
The space race is over and SpaceX won - WheelsAtLarge
https://www.cringely.com/2018/04/06/the-space-race-is-over-and-spacex-won/
======
boznz
Space is still still hard.

SpaceX are making it look easy but we saw how a single failure two years ago
pushed them back quite significantly. Elon seems to have a good ability to
recover, is likeable (by most people) and has a good investor base so
hopefully any future setbacks (and there probably will be) wont be cause for
concern, but with success brings Jealousy and there are plenty of vultures
waiting to feast on any errors.

I wish Star-Link every success, it will only improve competition and choice
for consumers but the FCC imposing such a ridiculous clause that 2000+
satellites need to be up in 6 years may not be doable as the system is still
under development from what I can see and manufacturing 2000-4000 800Kg
satellites and them launching them and putting in software and ground
infrastructure just to meet a false deadline is a recipe for disaster. I dont
think the FCC are doing SpaceX any favors and may even be setting them up to
fail, I certainly hope SpaceX succeed.

I just wish Blue Origin were less secretive. With Bezos's money and ambitions
I certainly wouldnt rule them out, they dont need any customers at the moment
but many people expect big things from them in the next few years and I
suspect within 5-10 years they will have there own project the size of
starlink (maybe a space station) at that point there will be two players in
town.

ULA seriously do not count, they will be chewing on the NASA pork until the
barrel runs dry after that I dont really expect them to be competitive unless
they have some serious shift in direction.

Just my 20c

